# looking at a yanmar 1700



## jfol85 (Aug 23, 2013)

Hi I am looking at a 1700 yanmar with 35 hours on it and three attachments for $3000 is this a good buy. How can I tell if it a good tractor or a v/n referb?


----------



## dyt4000 (Jun 8, 2004)

any pics of it?


----------



## jfol85 (Aug 23, 2013)

No pics sorry


----------



## dyt4000 (Jun 8, 2004)

On the surface it sounds like a really good deal...


----------



## jfol85 (Aug 23, 2013)

How can you tell if it is a vietnam referb? Is 35 hours long enough to show any problems with internal parts if it is a vietnam referb?


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

If the hour meter has been rolled back to 35 hours it is most likely a vn tractor. No, 35 hours is probably not enough to prove it out. I feel comfortable making that statement because I own a vn tractor and had lots of problems. They have all been corrected and I now have a dependable tractor. Not all vn tractors are bad. What history do you know on the tractor? Have you run it and checked it out?

I noticed a 1700 with a rotary mower on our local Craigs list for $3000 for what that is worth.


----------



## jfol85 (Aug 23, 2013)

The man who owns the tractor doesn't really know anything about it. I have not went and looked at the tractor, I am alittle hesitant with it being a posible vn referb.


----------

